# Ryuusei no Rockman 2/Mega Man Starforce 2



## Mugiwara (Jul 31, 2007)

The first game will be release in a week or so in the US and the second will be released in Japan this winter (as the rumours say)

Here's some pics of the second Starforce game



*Spoiler*: _Thunder berserker_ 










*Spoiler*: _Green shinobi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fire Dinosaur_ 








I like the thunder berserker!  The Fire Dinosaur looks nice as well. So does the Shinobi  They all look nice actually, but I think I'll get the Thunder berserker one when it's released outside of Japan 

EDIT: TRAILER OUT!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2007)

Getting the first when it comes out, see how it plays and then check this one.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Getting the first when it comes out, see how it plays and then check this one.



Yeah, I'm getting it too... And I've heard/read that it's good from the ones who played the japanese version. I hate the idea that they ended the battle network series... It was somehow.. Sad.  

Anyway... I think the second will be better because it has wifi battles!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm getting the first when it comes out too, I can't wait. Out of all the versions idk which to get. They all look pretty awesome


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 31, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm getting the first when it comes out too, I can't wait. Out of all the versions idk which to get. They all look pretty awesome



In the first one? 
I think I'll get Pegasus. Then I would like to brother band with one who has Leo and one who has Dragon. Then I would have all three transformations  But the problem is that I don't know when you can do that... I think I read somewhere that it's possible after you beat the game... But I don't think so.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2007)

Out of the second ones I'm definately confused. All of the forms look amazing and I'll feel like I've missed one if I didn't get them all, crap. I love Megaman games.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 31, 2007)

Ryuusei no Rockman 2 looks awesome,i'm planning to get the first game because i'm a Rockman/Megaman fanboy


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2007)

I posted some scans of the 2nd game too, in the Mega Man Star Force thread.

The Thunder Berserker one looks to be my get for this game.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 31, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Out of the second ones I'm definately confused. All of the forms look amazing and I'll feel like I've missed one if I didn't get them all, crap. I love Megaman games.



Yeah! I know exactly how you feel  But if they use the same system as the first game, you will be able to get them all sooner or later. ^^



Taichi said:


> I posted some scans of the 2nd game too, in the Mega Man Star Force thread.
> 
> The Thunder Berserker one looks to be my get for this game.



Yeah, they caught my attention... I found some cleared pics from those scans while searching for some info about the game.
The thunder berserker looks like my get too, I guess. But they all look really nice IMO


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2007)

I might get starforce when it comes to usa.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2007)

Speaking of Megaman, everyone watch this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2007)

Please...someone answer this for me; is this series as dull, tedious, and boring as the Battle Network series?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Please...someone answer this for me; is this series as dull, tedious, and boring as the Battle Network series?



I liked the first 3 so blah to you my *CP*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2007)

The only good thing about the Battle Network series was the fact Boktai crossovered with it. And that was only in like, 2 games we got.

And for the LAST time, CP = Child Porn. I'M NOT CP D:<!


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 31, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Please...someone answer this for me; is this series as dull, tedious, and boring as the Battle Network series?



Well, I don't think you will like it if you didn' like the battle network series. 

It's like someone liking the Megaman X gameplay while not liking the original megaman gameplay (if there exists someone that boring)
It's up to you to decide... It's a followup on the BN series. I think it still has the random battles etc. 

I think I will even like the BN series more than this one... I've grown accustumed to it when it comes to this type of megaman. 

It's my oppinion though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, it has the same system as Mega Man Battle Network but revamped with 3Dness.

So if your looking for crazy insane action, this isn't for you. Mega man ZX will be more for you.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 5, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Yeah, it has the same system as Mega Man Battle Network but revamped with 3Dness.
> 
> So if your looking for crazy insane action, this isn't for you. Mega man ZX will be more for you.



Well... There IS action in it... In the battles ^^ 

Anyway, as he said. Mega man ZX is great action if you want a good mega man game! (currently plying it, just got all biometals )


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 14, 2007)

Decided to up everyone on this title. This is from Atomic-fire.





> Capcom has put up a teaser page for Ryuusei no Rockman 2 that confirms some new things. For starters, *it turns out the game isn't slated for three, or even four, but two versions: Berserk x Dinosaur and Berserk x Shinobi. This means both versions will have the Thunder Berserk transformation, with one having Green Shinobi and the other having Fire Dinosaur. Furthermore, these transformations can be combined, creating Dinosaur Berserk, Berserk Shinobi and Shinobi Dinosaur (the last, it's assumed, is only available to people who have joined via Brother Band)*.
> 
> The introductory plot summary is also given. It reads:
> 
> ...





> I just got word from Fireman about a few more detailed reports on Ryuusei2, gathered from the Osaka Rockman event.
> 
> First of all we have a magazine shot, showing the new character Bly and some of the game's features.
> Phantom Black and the Yeti character are confirmed to be the first bosses in the game, together with about 5-6 other bosses who were only shown as silhouettes, appearing to be of various sizes and shapes, making for very diverse boss battles.
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

The rival looks awesome, also check out the official site. It looks good too.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 15, 2007)

Kyuubi_Naruto, you beat me to it! lol
I was just about to put that info up 

Thanks 

The mixed forms look awesome! Can't even decide which one I would like to get  I like both thunder and Fire elements, that's for sure. But I like the shinobi more than the dinosaur, lol 

The official site looks awesome 

I wish I knew some more kanji so that I could read some more at the official site. I only understand the things written in katakana and (mostly) hiragana.

After a week edit: 
Let's just hope they add a few more save files! I don't want to delete my file to play the game from the beginning! And I think many others agree.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

There's a trailer! 




BADASS!! 

Tribal king or what it was called KICKS ASS!!

You get to see each form's attack in the trailer! It's friggin' 5 minutes long!


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 26, 2008)

Thought it would be a good idea to revive this thread, now that it has been released in the US! 

Though I will get my copy in the mail in a week or so.

Did you buy/do you want to buy Saurian version or Ninja?

EDIT: Oh, btw, I ordered Saurian ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2008)

I might get Ninja... maybe, this series isn't that great in the first place... But I'll probably get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

Lacks Blues.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I might get Ninja... maybe, this series isn't that great in the first place... But I'll probably get it.



Yeah, there are better Mega Man series. I still liked it, tbh. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Lacks Blues.



I agree. That kinda sucks. It also lacks Forte, which sucks.


Hmm... I'm not quite sure about one thing. This game was rumoured to have wi-fi support for battling. You can do that, right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2008)

Alright, been playing for weeks but I've gotta ask about this. 

Anyone got this game?


----------

